# Dish and Receiver Compatability



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a 1000.2 EA HD Dish. I have a VIP211Z receiver that is set on satellite 72. Will I be able to get any channels with this dish and receiver setup? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get some channels, but a 1000.2 EA is supposed to be satellites 61.5 and 72. Have you run a check switch test?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

elrodalonzo said:


> I have a 1000.2 EA HD Dish. I have a VIP211Z receiver that is set on satellite 72. Will I be able to get any channels with this dish and receiver setup? Thanks.


What programming package are you subscribing to? If you are correctly aimed at 72.7 anything in your programming package that comes off that satellite should be available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you're located in the eastern third of the US and have an active English or Spanish language subscription, you should get what you're entitled to.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, I read somewhere in this forum that dish wasn't for channel 72. That may have been incorrect. I am subscribed to channel 72 now but bought another dish to put on my camper. I'm using my bedroom receiver out of my house. I get a signal on the dish when I point it where the 72 satellite is supposed to be but then it goes from the acquire signal to download program guide then to unauthorized channel. If I bring the receiver back to my bedroom and hook it to the TV it works fine. I'm obviously doing something wrong. I am as I'm sure you can tell not sure what I'm doing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are we talking about the satellite at 72.7W or DISH channel 72 (YouTV). The two are not interchangeable.

YouTV is broadcast from 61.5W.

What dish setup are you using for the camper?


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

The satellite is 72.7 the dish is 1000.2 EA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> If you're located in the eastern third of the US and have an active English or Spanish language subscription, you should get what you're entitled to.


DISH Latino channels are on 77.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> DISH Latino channels are on 77.


Logically, those channels would be available with a 1000.2 EA pointed at 72.7W.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

_My TV at home and at the camper are set on HDMI 1. _


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

James Long said:


> DISH Latino channels are on 77.


I hope you are joking.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

elrodalonzo said:


> I hope you are joking.


No, he's not -

http://uplink.jameslong.name/chan77.html


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

elrodalonzo said:


> I hope you are joking.


Looking at the 1000.2 EA on Amazon, I see that I was wrong about the LNB configuration of the 1000.2 EA. I assumed it was a 3 LNB EA version of the 1000.2 dish but it appears that it is a two LNB dish that omits 77W.

If you require access to 77W, you need a 1000.4 or equivalent.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If the LNB does not have "three eyes" don't expect to receive 77 and the DISH Latino channels.
If the LNB has "three eyes" check the receiver to make sure you are getting 77.

Some of the model numbers can be confusing. It is easier to look at the physical device.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh said:


> Looking at the 1000.2 EA on Amazon, I see that I was wrong about the LNB configuration of the 1000.2 EA. I assumed it was a 3 LNB EA version of the 1000.2 dish but it appears that it is a two LNB dish that omits 77W.
> 
> If you require access to 77W, you need a 1000.4 or equivalent.


This equivalent can be the 1000.2 EA dish with a 77 wing dish into the input port. Considering the signal strength on 77 - it's probably overkill, but it would work.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you want to go camping with your 211, you might want to look at the Dish Px2 mobile satellite Dish.
Have a look at http://www.dishdepot.com/dishes.jsp


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

The LNB has 2 eyes.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

I also have a 1000.2 WA dish with 3 eyes but of course that won't work either.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> This equivalent can be the 1000.2 EA dish with a 77 wing dish into the input port. Considering the signal strength on 77 - it's probably overkill, but it would work.


I don't believe the 1000.2 EA LNB has an input for a wing dish. I believe just 3 outputs.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

The dish I'm using at my house has 2 eyes and the receiver works fine?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Why wouldn't the WA dish work?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

elrodalonzo said:


> The dish I'm using at my house has 2 eyes and the receiver works fine?


If you would answer the questions we've asked of you, we could give you the answers you need. Absent those answers, we have to guess.

What programming package(s) do you have?

Is the dish for your camper the same as the one you have at home?


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry I'm not up at 2 am? The dish I have at home appears to be the same one I'm trying at the camper. I don't know why the WA dish doesn't work. I'm guessing maybe the dishes do work and I'm setting the receiver up wrong. Maybe the sequence with connections or the info I have entered. I have changed the zip code, channel and other settings to try to get it to work.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What programming are you trying to get ? WHAT LOCATION (city state of your local broadcast channels) IS HOME ?
Please answer these or we can't help you. Don't just tell us what equipment you have. That is so generic that it is not helpful.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm trying to get the same programming I get at home (Roscoe, NY) which is the basic dish package. I don't really get local channels and don't care about that just want to get something at the camper which is also in ny about 150 miles away.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

I can't try anything again now till next weekend I haven't had much time to tinker with it it's been so bitterly cold. I'll try again and let you know the progress. thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The dishes all have model numbers and the programming packages have names. Using squishy terms such as "just like" and "similar to" or "basic" versus "fancy" don't get us where we need to be to give you an unsquishy answer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

elrodalonzo said:


> I have a 1000.2 EA HD Dish. I have a VIP211Z receiver that is set on satellite 72. Will I be able to get any channels with this dish and receiver setup? Thanks.





elrodalonzo said:


> The satellite is 72.7 the dish is 1000.2 EA.





elrodalonzo said:


> The dish I'm using at my house has 2 eyes and the receiver works fine?


Assuming these posts describe your HOME setup you need to replicate your home setup's dish.
If your home setup is some other dish type then you need to determine what that dish is and replicate what you have at home.

The more information you can provide on the dish the better. Take a photo of your home dish and your travel dish. We cannot see what you see.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

James,
My programming is Americas Top 200. The home dish is a Dish HD. On the LNBF it says DP PLus and has two "eyes". The only other markings are a W2 and a W4 on the other parts. I don't have the camper dish here its on the camper but the box says FG, Dish 1000.2 antenna. It also says Dish HD on the dish itself and has 2 eyes. It is a EA dish. The WA dish I tried before had 3 eyes. I don't know if this helps any.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Where is the camper located? What settings are you using on the camper dish for elevation and skew? How are you aiming it?


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

Central NY. I'm using the settings that came in the dish instructions for pointing the dish. As I stated before I can get signal on either dish but when I acquire signal then download the program guide I get a message on the screen that says (I'm not quoting exactly cause I didn't write it down - this time) unauthorized use of this channel. On one of the setup pages I see the signal strength but it says 82 or 91 not 72.7. I think I might have some wrong info put into the receiver. Like I said earlier I'm gonna try some different things when I go up this weekend with the receiver settings.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

elrodalonzo said:


> Central NY. I'm using the settings that came in the dish instructions for pointing the dish. As I stated before I can get signal on either dish but when I acquire signal then download the program guide I get a message on the screen that says (I'm not quoting exactly cause I didn't write it down - this time) unauthorized use of this channel. On one of the setup pages I see the signal strength but it says 82 or 91 not 72.7. I think I might have some wrong info put into the receiver. Like I said earlier I'm gonna try some different things when I go up this weekend with the receiver settings.


82 & 91 are Canadian Satellites you are aimed at the wrong satellites. That brings up the question how vertical is your mounting post? If it is off then the angles you set are going to be incorrect.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

elrodalonzo said:


> Central NY. I'm using the settings that came in the dish instructions for pointing the dish.


Use dishpointer.com to determine the dish settings. The printed tables aren't as accurate or up-to-date (since they're based on magnetic declination that varies over time).

Are you sure this isn't a Bell TV dish or receiver manual you're reading?


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

Damn Canadians. I'll try these new settings Saturday when I'm up there from dishpointer and zero in on the correct satellite before I do anything else. The dish is a Dish HD and the manual I'm referring to is for the dish which came with it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

elrodalonzo said:


> Damn Canadians. I'll try these new settings Saturday when I'm up there from dishpointer and zero in on the correct satellite before I do anything else. The dish is a Dish HD and the manual I'm referring to is for the dish which came with it.


That's part of why we're baffled. A DISH manual or receiver would not make reference to the Bell TV orbital lots. DISH and Bell TV share much the same hardware but it isn't necessarily interchangeable.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Perhaps he's referring to signal strength readings of 82 an 91, an not orbital slots.

Also, its a good practice, when changing dishs, to have the receiver go thru a switch check, so it can re-verify it's settings. so menu 6 1 1 'check switch'. Typically an 'unauthorized' channel mesg would come up if it's a local channel and you've moved outside of the Spotbeam range.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Mar 27, 2015)

*Ok finally had enough time and good weather this weekend to spend some time tinkering. Found satellites 92, 81,77 & 61.5. Finally locked in on the one I was looking for 72.7 and everything came together and works great. Didn't realize how perfect and precise the dish had to be set at to lock in on it. All is good now and thanks everybody for your input.*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The analogy that we like to use is that you're trying to aim at something the size of a bus 22,000 miles away.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> The analogy that we like to use is that you're trying to aim at something the size of a bus 22,000 miles away.


Fortunately one does not have to hit the bus precisely to receive the signal. With the satellite moving within a box a precise "center of the satellite" aim is not going to happen on a fixed dish. Multiple satellites serving the same orbital location means a single LNBF on the DISH is aimed at more than one "bus" - and the buses are not bumper to bumper as the could be on a freeway.

Then throw in the challenge that there are multiple orbital slots on most dishes ... and the dishes are designed to work practically anywhere in the lower 48. All aims are compromise aims.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> aims are compromise aims.


naaaahhhh, my aims are dead on... Lol 

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

peds48 said:


> naaaahhhh, my aims are dead on... Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


The dish aims are such a "compromise" that, using a Dish500 (119 /110 W LNBs) - you can get 61.5 and 72.7 with the same dish / LNB setup. Granted - the signal strength isn't what an Eastern Arc 1000.2 would be - but you CAN watch TV.... Mine is setup like that right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> The dish aims are such a "compromise" that, using a Dish500 (119 /110 W LNBs) - you can get 61.5 and 72.7 with the same dish / LNB setup. Granted - the signal strength isn't what an Eastern Arc 1000.2 would be - but you CAN watch TV.... Mine is setup like that right now.


To be fair, any multi-orbital dish that does not have an adjustment for LNB spacing is a compromise. One cannot get a perfect dead on aim for more than one orbital position without being able to adjust the LNB spacing.

DBS slots are far enough apart that the LNB feedhorns can aim at a wider section of the sky and not receive interference from a neighboring slot. That is one of the problems with potential "tweeners" - DBS satellites placed between 101 and 110, 110 and 119 or 119 and 129. The feedhorns for DBS were designed for a roughly 9 degree satellite spacing. One can be several degrees off and still get a signal. Which is good for a customer installable single orbital dish (the standard when DBS was introduced) and even better when multi-orbital dishes were introduced. (Circular polarity on DBS was another good design choice. Circular LNBs do not have to be skewed. The skew on a multi-orbital DBS dish is due to the difference in azimuth and elevation between the target satellites. Not an attempt to match linear polarity from the bird.)

If you want to have fun with math, calculate the azimuth and elevation from a location in Miami Florida to each of the satellites in an arc. Then calculate azimuth and elevation to the same satellites from a location in Erie PA. See how much different the apparent distance between the satellites is for each location. Then choose a distance between LNBs that works in both locations. (Pick any far south and far north locations in the 48 states to compare.)

The math works with DISH or DirecTV multi-orbital dishes. The difference on DirecTV dishes is the closer spacing of the ka satellites. With satellites at 99, 101 and 103 one cannot rely on the wide angle feedhorn design of a DBS dish. DISH's use of 72.5 and 77 on the eastern arc required making sure the 72.7 feedhorn was not picking up both 72.7 and 77.

(I remember when C-Band went from four degree satellite spacing to two degree spacing. Adjustments had to be made to the dishes as well as using inverted polarity on the "tweeners" introduced in that era. Fun stuff.)


----------

